

Believing Things That May Not Be True - user_235711
http://tynan.com/belief

======
a3voices
> 1\. I believe that everything will always work out perfectly for me.

What does this mean, to work out perfectly? Regardless of how much you boost
your ego through accomplishments, you still will die in the end, and so will
everyone you love. Even in the ideal future, technological advances would not
prevent entropy ultimately. Also, anything you ever accomplish could have been
done so faster. Perfection is impossible.

> 2\. I believe that everyone I meet will like me proportionally to the amount
> of time they spend with me.

I think this is generally true.

> 3\. I believe that I can do anything if I put enough time and effort into
> it.

This is actually true for many things.

